# I love NY



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

http://wcbstv.com/local/no.kill.city.2.608107.html


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a great idea! Maybe with NY leading, others will follow. Thanks for sharing that, Linda.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

New York ROCKS!!! :rockon: :rockon: 


Betty Boop, and I, LOVE NEW YORK!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Way to Go NYC!!! :chili:


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

WoW !!! That is a great idea NY has. :w00t: 

Hopefully Florida follows their footsteps.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:rockon: Go NY :rockon:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Yayyyyyy for NYC :chili: :chili:


----------

